
Apple co-founder Steve Wozniak says Apple Card discriminated against his wife - empressplay
https://us.cnn.com/2019/11/10/business/goldman-sachs-apple-card-discrimination/index.html
======
pbhjpbhj
Site autoplays video with sound with no controls (for me, FF on Android).

